# Full Chrome '88 Pinarello Montello



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

I bought the frame to repaint it and when I stripped it, I discovered the chrome underneath was in fantastic shape. Then I ran into all sorts of issues in getting it painted, so I left it alone.

I didn't want to just slap some decals on it, so I asked Dean Cannard at Acme Bicycle Paint here in Portland to blast them directly into the chrome. It's a very subtle, yet beautiful effect. Dean also touched up the engravings.

I tore apart my Giordana Spica and moved all the parts over. Wheels are Velocity Aeroheads on C-Record hubs. It's not 100% period correct, but I like the way it came out.

Now if it ever stops raining here, I'd like to actually ride it.

55/Rad


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Beautiful.....simply beautiful!!!

Very, very well done.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Exceptional*

The bike and also, the photography, are exceptional. I had a Gavia which was black chrome finish. I have a full set of C-Record for it but unfortunately, too many bikes and projects at the time so I sold it. Now looking at yours, I'm regretting that move. Nice work!



55/Rad said:


> I bought the frame to repaint it and when I stripped it, I discovered the chrome underneath was in fantastic shape. Then I ran into all sorts of issues in getting it painted, so I left it alone.
> 
> I didn't want to just slap some decals on it, so I asked Dean Cannard at Acme Bicycle Paint here in Portland to blast them directly into the chrome. It's a very subtle, yet beautiful effect. Dean also touched up the engravings.
> 
> ...


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*+1*



Lab Worker said:


> Beautiful.....simply beautiful!!!
> 
> Very, very well done.



Breathtaking...simply breathtaking....:thumbsup:


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

boneman said:


> The bike and also, the photography, are exceptional. I had a Gavia which was black chrome finish. I have a full set of C-Record for it but unfortunately, too many bikes and projects at the time so I sold it. Now looking at yours, I'm regretting that move. Nice work!


boneman - this Montello started life with a black-tint-over-chrome. In fact, when I saw your photos, I wondered if it was the same frame. 

When I originally purchased the frame over the summer, I wanted to re-tint it. Maybe change the color a bit. But I ran into so many issues with getting it done - many, many conversations with reputable painters led me to believe it wouldn't be worth it. Nobody could guarantee it would stick to the shiny chrome without blasting, and thus ruining it.

I found this odd cause, while the original tint wasn't spectacular in it's durability, it wasn't terrible either.

I didn't want this full chrome look and felt I settled for it. So I let it sit for a few months before deciding on the etching themes. And now that it is done, I'm glad I did.

55/Rad


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is one of the best looking bicycle builds I have ever seen...


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

I've seen a lot of bikes on this forum, but I think this is the first one that justifies the term "Bike Porn".


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

gorgeous. mind if i ask what was your light set up for the photos?

i'm assuming just one flood above the bike in a 'warehouse' ?

stunning.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

2 Image 80's strung overhead and a lot of white card to fill in.

Below is a photo from another of my bike shoots - one with the same lights but a different setup.

55/Rad



















And another from the Montello...


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*unbelievable!*

really gorgeous. nice work.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*What*

year is the Giordana?..Just curious.....


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

nice equipment/space.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

physasst said:


> year is the Giordana?..Just curious.....


'92. Size 58 with Columbus TSX. Nothing but a frame and fork at the moment.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice, nice bike Rad.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Gorgeous looking bike! Just don't ride it in the rain! :thumbsup:


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

turbogrover said:


> Gorgeous looking bike! Just don't ride it in the rain! :thumbsup:


I hear you - not this one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

what is it? a filmmaking studio?


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

colker1 said:


> what is it? a filmmaking studio?


I work in the ad biz - specifically in the TV production area. What you see is our warehouse where we store all our production gear.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

That bike is just plain awesome.


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

beyond gorgeous. Very tastefully done. What size is it?


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

meathead said:


> beyond gorgeous. Very tastefully done. What size is it?


It's a 60 with a 57 TT.


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

Great Job! Makes me want buy an old steel bike and chrome it out!

Later


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Now that is what I would call a beautiful bike. Actually one of the most porny bikes I have ever seen. If only they still made them that way. I am struggling to find all the parts I need to build up a modern bike with no black or carbon componentry, but I have a few more months until official season begins so I can scour a bit more.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

*Impeccably done, sir!*

Great craftmanship all round- the frame, your finishing kit and the photography get top marks from me. I loved the fluted Campagnolo seatpost (I'm guessing it's a Record/Super Record model from the early 80's). I felt a pang of nostalgia for my beloved Bob Jackson of 20 years ago,I had it kitted out in full Super Record/Record/Cinelli with the obligatory Selle Turbo saddle. Alas, it was stolen. Just out of interest how did the brakes perform in comparison to conventional sidepulls of around that time, do they work as good as they look?:thumbsup:


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

sir duke said:


> Great craftmanship all round- the frame, your finishing kit and the photography get top marks from me. I loved the fluted Campagnolo seatpost (I'm guessing it's a Record/Super Record model from the early 80's). I felt a pang of nostalgia for my beloved Bob Jackson of 20 years ago,I had it kitted out in full Super Record/Record/Cinelli with the obligatory Selle Turbo saddle. Alas, it was stolen. Just out of interest how did the brakes perform in comparison to conventional sidepulls of around that time, do they work as good as they look?:thumbsup:


Thank you Sir Duke. The entire group, including the hubs and the seatpost, is 1989 Campy C-Record. The Deltas work fine - better than I expected based on all the stuff I'd read, but the key was setting them up correctly. 

As for how they compare to conventional sidepulls - I can't make a judgement. I can say that they have plenty of stopping power but they take a longer and harder pull than modern dual pivot calipers. 

55/Rad


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

WOW. I'm not typically a fan of fully chromed bikes since it reminds me of cheap BMX bikes sold at Walmart, however I'm making an exception for this one. Simply stunning. I love the lack of carbon on it, the red accents and its retro, yet modern look. This bike makes me want to get out and ride steel.

Nice job!
________
GLASS BONGS


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, that Pinarello is absolutely stunning. Where did you find it? Any idea how it rides yet?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

wayneanneli said:


> Wow, that Pinarello is absolutely stunning. Where did you find it? Any idea how it rides yet?


First "real" ride will be this weekend. Frame was purchased off Ebay and the rest was pieced together.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Great. Post a ride report, please.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Can I have it??*

never hurts to ask...

B E A U T I F U L.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the lowdown on the brakes. I'd also heard a few negatives about them and I don't ever recall seeing them much when they came out in England. To be honest I think dual pivots are a step forward from a safety point of view. Wet weather riding could be a lottery at times with the old Mavic/Campag combo. I guess you won't be out in the rain any time soon.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

That is just sick. Reminds me of the all chrome Paramounts. Wow.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

My take is...... like the others....except not ONE of the best looking bikes I have ever seen THE best looking I have ever seen.

And the photo's do it justice.....very, very nice....


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow! I'm speechless. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Hot damn.... That is beautiful! If impersonation is a form of flattery, you may see others.... I'm going to have to look into a project build like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Lt. said:


> Hot damn.... That is beautiful! If impersonation is a form of flattery, you may see others.... I'm going to have to look into a project build like this. :thumbsup:



I don't know man.........that is going to be one tough act to follow....


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Absolutely stunning. Saw a modern 953 Waterford...*

that was similar but polished rather than chromed. But nowhere near as good as this........


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

*That 953 Waterford is Oh SO SWEET...*

Don't get me wrong, I love this Pinarello and I won't give it up for anything - I took it out for the first time today and it rocked.

But that 953 polished Waterford absolutely makes me drool. Maybe cause the tubeset is so new.....stunning.

55/Rad


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful. Great build and excellent photo work. 

How about posting an non-glamor shot of the bike? I just can't help the curiosity.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

OK. Here's one taken just minutes after she was finished. Proves my theory that there are very few full chrome bikes whose pictures live up to the actual bike.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Proves it's not just flattered by your photography- did you consider using red Keo Sprint pedals, I'm wondering if they would give the chainset area more 'umph' than black. 

Guard those red dustcaps with your life!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

jeesus. thats one of the best bikes ive seen


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

do you ever have one of those times where you realized that everything you knew about something really only scratches the surface???

That build takes the word "bicycle" to a whole new level... the bead blasted lettering is celestial. I just don't know what else to say. 

Will you email me a couple of those pictures to [email protected]..... I have found my new computer background. Also, include one full box of tissues.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

sir duke said:


> ...did you consider using red Keo Sprint pedals, I'm wondering if they would give the chainset area more 'umph' than black.


Did not even think about it. But I will now - thanks!


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG, thats freakin gorgeous! 55/Rad you are awesome. What happen to the handle bar, you ran out of bar tape?

Edit: Didn't know how old the thread was.


----------

